

The "wild west" era has ended, it's time for mobile health to grow up! - kevbam
http://portablemedicaltechnology.com/from-smartphone-app-to-medical-device-mobile-health-regulations

======
dajo
It's hard to believe that there are so many unregulated medical apps in the
various app stores. The internet opens up such a wealth of information (and
misinformation) for free, HOWEVER one thing I'll always pay a premium for is
advice from health professionals.

